# Introduce little Anarchy!



## cliffhanger1983 (Oct 21, 2013)

Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see Armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will.
I sure could use a vacation from this

three ring circus sideshow of freaks


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Be careful what you wish for, you may not like what you get.


----------



## cliffhanger1983 (Oct 21, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> be careful what you wish for, you may not like what you get.


I'm an agent of chaos!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Be an agent somewhere else. Most if not all on here are quite tired of "agents of chaos", that is why we are a prepared society. I'm sure there is a group of teenage girls and emasculated boys somewhere who would look up to an "agent of chaos" between checking in on Facebook and tweeting Onion news articles as facts.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

The "real deal" won't be as romantic as you see in the movies. It will be literally hell on earth if we have a complete collapse of society. No room for apocalypse commandos here.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

cliffhanger1983 said:


> I'm an agent of chaos!


You're a funny guy!!!!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I ask the group be patient with the new member.

new members often have extra enthusiasm and eagerness to make useful points as a means of introduction.

If I recall my debut via my EMP and Health physics pointers was also not real well received...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

BlueZ said:


> I ask the group be patient with the new member.
> 
> new members often have extra enthusiasm and eagerness to make useful points as a means of introduction.
> 
> If I recall my debut via my EMP and Health physics pointers was also not real well received...


It's not the content of the information that's the problem, it's the delivery.

His arrogance is without bounds. He has a lot to learn yet but my patience with morons has diminished with age.


----------

